# Thank You, Cisco Landing Mystery Man



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Good story. Go back there and leave a truckload of beer at the sign as a thanks, with a note saying why it's there and "One per customer!" Maybe your mystery man will get one.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

It seems strange to have the words ''Cisco'' and ''mystery'' in the same title and have it be positive.

Glad everything turned out OK though.


----------



## Wendell (Sep 5, 2011)

*Middle Fork Salmon*

We were there mid July with flow at 6200cfs. Good water but poor fishing.
A 14ft SB was perfect for the III-IV rapids. Ice lasted just fine for the 4 nights using expidition series cooler. The 16ft SB was slightly more on the oars in the flat water as expected.
Remember to bring strainer, shovel, bucket, etc to meet USFS requirements.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

And with Wendell's input this just became THE most bizarre thread on the Buzz that I've ever read.


----------



## Porker (Jun 9, 2011)

*Groover Lids*

I've found that using 1/4" closed cell foam cut to the diameter of the large opening will fit in the lid and help prevent smell leakage. Also old dried oregano mixed with lemon pepper is a great deodorizer.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

Me too I think that dogs make great squirt boat partners


----------



## xena13 (Mar 21, 2007)

Right, and don't forget the turkey leg and schlitz while posting lame rafting photos and looking for a missed love connection.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

I heard that Saturn rafts were awesome. And make sure to freeze your entire dry box when prepping for a single day on the Upper C. The bugs at Deso moved to the MFS.

What size cooler should I get with that?

Nice to hear a good Karma story, but Cisco is still #1 in the creepy dept.


----------



## Whoknows (Aug 9, 2012)

I love lamp


----------



## tommycolorado (Jun 24, 2009)

rockin' at the Cisco Disco...


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## CoolPapa (Jun 18, 2009)

Mi aerodeslizador está lleno de anguilas.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

When in doubt swim right.


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

Dogs and Bees can smell fear.


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

WHATEVER!!!!!
if you can't boat it, WALK IT! Leave the river as it is for those of us who want to try and run it unaltered!

Seriously. Gosh!


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes, Cisco Landing Mystery Man, you intrigue me immensely.


----------



## kikii875 (Oct 25, 2010)

I are dork.


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

The candle is on the chair. The candle is on the chair.

RP


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Swim? Swammi? Slippy? Slappy? Swenson? Swanson?


Samsonite! I was way off!


----------



## smurf (Mar 8, 2006)

So, did Cori ever find her lost love connection? Could be this same "mystery man"...


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

What type of comb do you use when afflicted with scrotum scalp?


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

...


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh my God...what happened to this thread??!!


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

PattyNYCO said:


> Oh my God...what happened to this thread??!!


Wendell did it.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

God we need water! Some of "you people" are just getting too fuckin weird.


----------



## CBrown (Oct 28, 2004)

Theophilus said:


> ...


Crunchy or Puffs?


----------



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

Since the Beginning of Time, Oars are what you use to Row the Boat. When you are using said sticks, you may be an Oarsman or a Rower, your choice. That's the way it is, Don't try to change it. You do use Paddles to Paddle the boat, however. You can also buy 7 Igloos for the price of 1 Yeti. The Yeti is still way cool. When rowing, Face the Danger and Pull Away From It. When Paddling, Put yer Arse in Danger's Face and Paddle like Hell. One Legged Ducks Swim in Circles. 

That's all I know.

Peace.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Crunchy is the only way to go cheeto


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

PattyNYCO said:


> Oh my God...what happened to this thread??!!


One man alone can be pretty dumb sometimes, but for real bona fide stupidity, there ain't nothin' can beat teamwork.

-Edward Abbey


----------



## ric (Apr 12, 2004)

*mystery man ?!*

I was there thur am doing bike shuttle, there was a beautiful lady roaming the parking lot...... there's a toyota key on the flat rock NE corner of parking lot too....


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

I know who that beautiful woman was...one of my friends who was there looking for the crank for me. Did you also see her husband nearby? He would have kicked yer arse just for looking at HER!! HAHAHAH!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Thank you again MountainBuzz for my daily dose of surreality. This time I think it was actually intentional.


----------



## chrispy (Apr 6, 2004)

*stuff*

1 time I told this guy," hey check out that chick over there she's super hot!" He said, "that's my fiancé." Also I told a friend , "I don't like it when the boss is in, it feels like someone's always looking over my shoulder." He said, " that's why I always lead from the front, that way I am only looking over my own shoulder."


----------



## ric (Apr 12, 2004)

Did lot more then just look!!! No hubby around this one.........


----------



## LeftOfCenter (Aug 16, 2009)

Andy H. said:


> Thank you again MountainBuzz for my daily dose of surreality. This time I think it was actually intentional.



Question: How many surrealists does it take to change a lightbulb?

Answer:


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Mountain Buzz has improved my sex life so much I was just 2 women away from having a threesome last night. Thanks guys!


----------

